# HOYT HEAT



## stray.bullet (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anybody ever even heard of a Hoyt Heat? I never have until my father inlaw gave me one. He gave me a whole set up he got off a guy who needed some cash. Came with 11 aluminum arrows about 12 thunder heads a scott release and a quiver, its ready to go hunting. Only thing is the feathers on the arrows are a little messed up so I got some Duravanes to fix that. Good shooting quiet lil bow, but has anybody ever heard of it? I tried to go to the Hoyt page and find a tune chart but it had nothing about the Heat. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you for your time...

S.B


----------



## snoopy (Sep 29, 2003)

That bow is an early 90's model. It was one of the best bows made back then. I hunted with one for over 10 years and still would be if shoulder problems hadn't forced me to shorten my draw length. I killed several deer, turkey , a moose and a bear with mine. If it shoots good and you like it it is an awesome bow.


----------

